# Lily's Stuffy Nose/Now I'm Worried!



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Last week, I posted a thread about Lily's stuffy nose and got some good advice. I quit using Febreeze and she seemed to improve a little. I also quit giving Benadryl. She went about 3 days and seemed fine. Well, today she got up and is very congested and sniffly although there is no discharge from her nose. She sounds like a fog horn when she tries to breathe. Her left nostril is completely swollen shut! She must be miserable although she doesn't show it. :crying:She has a vet appointment for 3:30 this afternoon. Please pray for my sweet Lily. My biggest fear is that she might have something stuck in her nostril. Her nose is so tiny-I don't see how the vet could look up there. Do you think they will do an x-ray? Please pray for wisdom for my vet, Dr. Burke and that the Lord would calm me. Lily is just so tiny...:crying:Thank you.


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

oh my I will pray everything is ok you must be so worried just like any parent would be oh dear Lord please help our Lilly and mommy find out whats going and that the dr will be able to help us and calm mommys nerves :amen:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh baby Weewee! You just have to get better fast! You didn't get a foxtail up your nose did you? You be a very good girl when Mommy takes you to the doctor, because she is very scared and you need to be brave for her. Aunty Sylvia is going to make you a bow while praying for your little nose to be all better.:smootch:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

oh my sweet lily i will be praying that they find whats wrong w that cute lil nose of yours , dolce sends lots of kissies and get well wishes . 

please keep us posted honey


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear poor little Lily isn't well.  do let us know how the vet visit goes.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

April -- first I'm sending lots of prayers rayer:rayer: to calm you down and also hugs :grouphug: because I know how very stressed you must be.

It could still be allergies or it could be a cold. Both are easily treatable. Hopefully she didn't get something up her nose, but the Vet will be able to look and see with his special instruments. I doubt that they will take an xray. He may have you do steam treatments for her to open her airways up. Several of our SM family have had to do that for their fluffs when they had a stuffed nose and/or congestion.

Sending lots of prayers for sweet little Lily rayer: I know how worried we all get about our fluffs -- espcially the extra tiny ones like Lily and Secret.

Please keep us posted with an update. In the meantime, try hard not to worry. All will be well after you see the Vet. :thumbsup:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

April - I'm sorry about Lily. Sending prayers that everything's okay and that it's just a big booger. :w00t: I can't imagine that she would have gotten anything up her nostril given she was having nasal problems before. Let us know what the vet says and give Lily a kiss from Tyler and I.:smootch:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

rayer:rayer:rayer::grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:I am sure the vet will find the answers you need.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

*We are back from the vet and I'm going to be fine!*

Thanks everyone for your prayers. I have a great vet. Dr. Burke was very thorough with Lily. Ears, throat, heart, lungs, all normal. No fever. No discharge from her nose. What a relief!!!:smheat: It's an allergy, just like Lynn(Lacie's mom) said. They can get stuffy noses and post-nasal drip just like people. I did have the girls outside yesterday, but the vet said it could be anything. She wants me to keep Lily on the Children's Benadryl. I am to give her from 1.6 up to 3 ml every 8-12 hours. I was not giving her enough! I gave her 3 ml when we got home and her breathing is much better. It was a good thing I took her in. You were right Lynn! I feel a lot better.:blush: @Sue(Snowbody), I am happy to report no fox tails, or giant boogers..:rofl:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm so glad it is nothing serious. Please give her a kiss on her sweet wittle nose for me. One for Rose too.:smootch::smootch:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

So glad Lily didn't have anything more serious - a GIANT BOOGER would have been awful! Does the Benedryl make her drowsy?


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Madison's Mom said:


> So glad Lily didn't have anything more serious - a GIANT BOOGER would have been awful! Does the Benedryl make her drowsy?


 Thanks, Glenda! I gave her some after breakfast this am, and she's not drowsy. The vet said said some get drowsy and some don't.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Madison's Mom said:


> So glad Lily didn't have anything more serious - a GIANT BOOGER would have been awful! Does the Benedryl make her drowsy?


Thanks, Glenda! I gave her some after breakfast this am, and she's not drowsy. The vet said said some get drowsy and some don't.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

April, I am so glad to hear that it is just allergies and nothing more serious. Please give Lily and Rose hugs from me. Hugs for their Mommy, too!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

April -- I'm so glad it was was (only) allergies. But I know that sweet Lily is still miserable -- my allergies make me miserable for sure. I know that you must be relieved.

When Tyler had allergies, Sue's vet told her she could use Zyrtec which wouldn't make Tyler as sleepy as the Benadryl does. Can't remember the dosage. Sue, when you get a chance to check in, maybe you can refresh our memory on the dosage??

Hugs for you, April, and hugs, kisses and prayers for sweet little Lily.


----------

